

Codementor – Stack Overflow on Demand - coreymgilmore
https://www.codementor.io/
Too bad it isn&#x27;t free.  Still a great project.
======
pubby
My experience with StackOverflow is that answers arrive very quickly - usually
within 30 minutes. The types of questions that aren't "on demand" are usually
specific to an obscure API or language. I have a feeling that if the thousands
of users on StackOverflow can't answer an obscure API question, then the
handful of mentors on this new site won't either.

